# Battlefield 1 - Waffen Skins



## Kadas21 (17. November 2016)

Hallo,

Ich hab da mal eine Frage was die Waffen Skins betrifft. Als beispiel bekam ich heute den legendären Automatico m1918 (Werk) Skin. So war der Name nachdem ich den Skin bekam.

Wie alle wissen gibt es aber von der Waffe Automatico m1918 zwei weitere Varianten (Sturm / Graben). Ich kann den skin auf ALLEN Varianten unter "Optik" auswählen und ich sehe den Skin auch beim zocken nur frage ich mich warum dann der Skin Automatico m1918 (Werk) heißt? So versteht man das es nur für die Werk Variante ist was bedeuten würde das man für die Sturm und graben Variante den legendären skin nochmal ziehen müsste? Ist der Skin der waffe Automatico m1918 den ich bekam für alle Waffen Varianten oder nur für die bestimmte (Werk) Version??

Kurz gefragt: kann ich den Skin auch für die Sturm Variante verwenden und wird dieser meinen Gegenspieler auch angezeigt ?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (20. November 2016)

Naja, ich finde die Skins bisher echt bescheiden und überflüssig.

Selber sieht man die Skins nicht wirklich, und die Gegner die deine Waffe aus der Nähe sehen, werden nicht lang genug Leben, ausser die töten dich. Aber die Skins sind jetzt nicht so auffällig wie z.B. bei CS Go. Also mir ist jetzt noch bei keinem wirklich was aufgefallen, liegt wohl auch daran, dass man da nicht wirklich hin schaut. Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt erst einmal überhaupt in diesem Spiel eine andere Waffe aufgehoben und benutzt. Es ist einfach zu viel los um dir die Dinge genauer anzusehen xD

Das einzige was ich bisher nur mitbekommen habe, dass nach dem Kill nen Bild zur Waffe gezeigt wird + Name. Aber im Spiel selbst hab ich bisher nichts mitbekommen.  Aber man kann von ausgehen, dass die Skins allen angezeigt werden wie bei dir auch. Sind ja schließlich bei allen die selben Daten vom Spiel.


----------

